# Just got a Braun Multipractic processor



## muzikladie (Nov 18, 2007)

I really stumbled on a find at a yard sale last weekend. It was a Braun Multipractic food processor STILL in the ORIGINAL BOX with all the attachments, and it had never been used! Probably set around in someone's attic since it was first manufactured. Yippee!!! The only thing it doesn't seem to have is a user's manual. Any ideas where I might obtain a copy of a user's manual for this superb piece of equipment?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Contact braun directly. They should have some of those manuals on file for just such purposes.


----------

